# My Pet Deer Desi 296 7/8 B&C



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a deer my dad and i raised, i think he is in a Cabelas store now on display. I also have some home made movies i will be putting on CD/DVD...Bob


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 25, 2006)

That is pretty neat Bob. All the sets of shed antlers too. How much did he weigh? I'm looking forward to seeing your videos of him. There is an elusive monster buck living out near my woodlot that no one can ever seem to get. I keep thinking of the video series, "When animals attack."


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that. How did you deal with him during rut? Must people I see raising penned up bucks had to cut the antlers off before rut. Bet that was fun to for them, but guessing they used a tranquilizer to do it.


----------



## aquan8tor (Oct 26, 2006)

This is a little off topic, but a few months back my dog got after a fawn while the mother doe was nearby. I wasn't there to see it, but my mother was. After my mom got the dog to leave the fawn alone, the mother jumped over the fence and ran at the dog, who weighs probably 40-50 lbs, knocked her over, stepped on her, and headbutted her. She apparently stopped all of a sudden, then looked at my mother, who applauded the deer. The dog wouldn't go outside by herself for days, and still wont go near that part of the yard. 

This story is in no way an exaggeration of any kind. 100% true.


----------



## aquan8tor (Oct 26, 2006)

This is a little off topic, but a few months back my dog got after a fawn while the mother doe was nearby. I wasn't there to see it, but my mother was. After my mom got the dog to leave the fawn alone, the mother jumped over the fence and ran at the dog, who weighs probably 40-50 lbs, knocked her over, stepped on her, and headbutted her. She apparently stopped all of a sudden, then looked at my mother, who applauded the deer. The dog wouldn't go outside by herself for days, and still wont go near that part of the yard. 

This story is in no way an exaggeration of any kind. 100% true.


----------

